# Apache issue with trailing slashes after rewrite



## nala (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all,

*I*n a shared *Free*BSD hosting with no access to httpd.conf, I'm trying to redirect subdomains to different document roots using mod_rewrite.

I'm using this rule in a .htaccess file placed in DocumentRoot:


```
# Change document root for foo.mydomain.com
RewriteCond %{SERVER_NAME} foo.mydomain.com
RewriteCond %{ENV:REDIRECT_STATUS} ^$
RewriteRule .* /foo%{REQUEST_URI} [QSA,L]
```

This works as expected accessing


```
foo.mydomain.com
foo.mydomain.com/
foo.mydomain.com/bar/
```

while


```
foo.mydomain.com/bar
```

fails as it's redirected to local path


```
/foo/foo/bar
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
/foo/bar
```

Please note that trailing slashes are automatically added to any rule but the ones rewritten by this rule.

Where's my fault?

Thanks in advance.


----------

